# pregnant or dropsy?! HELP



## roxywish05 (May 29, 2009)

i have 2 black skirt tetras and i just noticed this morning that one of them has a BIG belly!!! 

my LFS is closed so i cant call and talk to anyone due to the holiday!!

here are two pictures. its the one that looks like its bloated. How do i know if its pregnant or if its dropsy?! 

im cooking some peas right now to put in the tank, but i have the little clover floating things on the top and they eat those, i was told that would prevent dropsy...

HELP PLEASE!!

its the fish on the bottom in both pictures


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, Tetras are an egg-laying fish, so they can't get pregnant.

Are those fish dyed or is that a reflection of some neon thing in the tank?


----------



## roxywish05 (May 29, 2009)

must be a reflection. they are just silver and black...my LFS doesn't sell dyed fish! 

so, im guessing its dropsy? idk what to do other than the peas, any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

looks like dropsy. 

the color looks like the gravel COM.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

peas. thats all i do to treat dropsy. what u feedin them?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Shelled peas work best for dropsy, if that is what the issue is. From the pictures it could be or the fish might just be a little fat.

I figured the coloration was a reflection of the gravel, but those particular tetras are probably the most common dyed fish that I encounter.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Even though they cant get pregnant, they do get gravid. My danios belly got big like that just before she dropped her eggs. 
I thought it was dropsy when the scales started sticking out randomly?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

NOT dropsy unless the scales are sticking out. This fish just looks like my egg laden black skirt tetras.
Looks like a healthy fish to me.


----------

